# Merit vs Progression payscales



## DC Diva (Oct 24, 2021)

Is there any incentive to accepting a merit position other than the physical work is way easier?  Ive noticed over this past year, Target has been investing so much more $$ on the progression payscales, while merits seem to remain at the same wage.  At least in our building, we’ve seen at least 3 pay adjustments to the progression steps, each time giving TM a slight bump in pay. While I haven’t seem any communication that merits have gotten anything. Are they making so much that their increases have to be hush hush to not piss off the masses?  Or are they being left out of all these adjustments to base pay?  I doubt that they are flat out overpayed compared to WW, because WW top out in out building including the shift diff is nearing $30\hr, and last time I looked into a merit role, that was the top pay for them too, and they aren’t getting a raise every 3-6 months like progressions move through their scale.  We’ve seen quite a few merits up and leave, and others moving back into WW roles, which makes me question the fairness of their pay.  Like more than ever before, merit postings are constantly going up in our building.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 24, 2021)

They get a yearly review where their raise is based on their performance. When ww get a pay increase on the progression, merit tm’s don’t. They do get the temporary shift differential. It’s a roll of the dice when you take a merit position. We got a large pay increase recently, and meet got zip. There were many tears shed. They all met with their leaders and were told they were welcome to step back into a progression role. Quite a few quit.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 24, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Or are they being left out of all these adjustments to base pay?


This one.
The advantage of merit is work/life balance. There is no mandatory OT (unless it’s an extreme circumstance) so you don’t have to worry about missing 6 months of your kids’ lives every year while you’re working 60hrs/wk., or it’s easier to go to school, whatever the reasoning may be.
Most merit TMs in my building make less than a maxed out WW, some make less than a packer who started last week. Some TMs get a merit position and go into it making more than people who’ve been doing the job for years. Any time you get ahead of the progression pay scale, they bump it above you again.
On the other hand, you’re basically guaranteed a raise & bonus each year so long as you’re decent at your job. WWs aren’t guaranteed anything, and there is always the potential for progression steps to be lowered instead of raised.


----------



## jms2013 (Oct 25, 2021)

I just recently got a merit role and am trying to go back to the floor cause I’ll almost get a $4 raise and can work a better schedule. I’ve noticed a bunch of managers are leaving as well so I’m assuming they haven’t got much anything either. A lot of other merits at my building are planning on going back to the floor as well.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 29, 2021)

jms2013 said:


> I just recently got a merit role and am trying to go back to the floor cause I’ll almost get a $4 raise and can work a better schedule. I’ve noticed a bunch of managers are leaving as well so I’m assuming they haven’t got much anything either. A lot of other merits at my building are planning on going back to the floor as well.


Brawn over brains.  Announced another progressive pay scale bump in our building, the 3rd and biggest one this year.  Which basically wipes out any “reward” anyone that recently was promoted to merit was given, as they are now behind their counterparts on the teams they just left.  Another finding recently in asking questions on merit increases, they are not based solely on performance, also taken into consideration is where you sit within the pay scale.  One merit who was willing to share, been with Target almost as long as I have, has always been considered to be one to go above and beyond, and frankly does not miss work, has even worked when the rest of the building was shut down because something absolutely positively need to be done, well they were given the bare minimum increase allowed, while others on their team lower performing, lower in the pay scale, were given double digit increases.  Move to merit?  NO THANK YOU.  I’ll continue to bust up my body until I can find a company that pays every equitably, based on individual performance.


----------



## Luck (Oct 29, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Brawn over brains.  Announced another progressive pay scale bump in our building, the 3rd and biggest one this year.


How much was the bump?


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Oct 29, 2021)

jms2013 said:


> I just recently got a merit role and am trying to go back to the floor cause I’ll almost get a $4 raise and can work a better schedule. I’ve noticed a bunch of managers are leaving as well so I’m assuming they haven’t got much anything either. A lot of other merits at my building are planning on going back to the floor as well.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Oct 29, 2021)

What's a better schedule?  Most people went merit due to the never ending 60 hour work weeks.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

Would there be an increase in pay when going from WW step 5 to a merit position that is on the same key?


----------

